# Questions about Systema....



## CNida (Nov 14, 2013)

I am interested in learning Systema, if I can possibly find a school around here. I have a couple of quick questions about the art, as I know next to nothing about it other than what Youtube shows, and for obvious reasons would not like to rely on that as a complete representation of what the art is about.

Does Systema focus on grappling while integrating some striking, or is it a striking art with some grappling elements tossed in?

Is there any sort of ranking system?

I've seen some knife and gun disarming techniques... Is there any instruction on the use of knives? Or blunt weapons?

It seems at least to be vaguely similar to Aikido in some respects. How do they compare?

Does it teach ground fighting at all?


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## K-man (Nov 14, 2013)

CNida said:


> I am interested in learning Systema, if I can possibly find a school around here. I have a couple of quick questions about the art, as I know next to nothing about it other than what Youtube shows, and for obvious reasons would not like to rely on that as a complete representation of what the art is about.
> 
> Does Systema focus on grappling while integrating some striking, or is it a striking art with some grappling elements tossed in?
> 
> ...


Cheers! Go along and ask for a couple of introductory classes. Most places give the opportunity to try it first. Some get a bit keen and ask for some cash, but even then it's normally only a nominal amount.
:asian:


----------

